# Alicante airport take care



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

As we have had this incident with johnnybhoy and the villa he “rented” I thought I would post something I picked up from another forum. (See below) We all need to keep our wits about us, there are some bad people out there and it would be a shame for more to have their holidays spoilt. Beware!!

Quote:

“Last night we picked friends up from alicante, arriving home here in purchena found that their flight bag wasn’t there [everything was in it passports money credit cards etc] rang the airport nothing handed in talking about it suddenly came to them that they where distracted as they where loading the car by one of two men, he drew there attention to a 4bye4 which looked like it had been there for years, it must have been then the other b###tard took the bag. Having to go back to alicante today to sort it out. Not a very good start to their holiday, so please take care.” Unquote

Check the link: http://www.costa-news.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2771&Itemid=120


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the warning decgraham. We all need to be very aware of our handbags


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

decgraham said:


> As we have had this incident with johnnybhoy and the villa he “rented” I thought I would post something I picked up from another forum. (See below) We all need to keep our wits about us, there are some bad people out there and it would be a shame for more to have their holidays spoilt. Beware!!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


I always travel in a pair of Craghopper zip off trousers, loads of pockets with velcro and zips. All our money, passports, driving licences etc; are kept in seperate secured pockets. If our flight bag or the wife's handbag is snatched all the thieves would get is my reavel coat and the wife's make up etc. 

And if the weather is good, off comes the lower leg parts (the trousers, not mine), and I continue my journey in shorts. They do them for women as well.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

crookesey said:


> I always travel in a pair of Craghopper zip off trousers, loads of pockets with velcro and zips. All our money, passports, driving licences etc; are kept in seperate secured pockets. If our flight bag or the wife's handbag is snatched all the thieves would get is my reavel coat and the wife's make up etc.
> 
> And if the weather is good, off comes the lower leg parts (the trousers, not mine), and I continue my journey in shorts. They do them for women as well.



Don't know why, but that just reminded me of the film " The Fully Monty"


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Tragically, a fact of life in expatshire. I have heard of similar stories in Murcia Airport and Torrevieja market this weekend. Let's all be careful. I THINK I am but have been pickpocketed 3 times in Spain - only lost anything worthwhile once - and had my laptop stolen on another occasion. The car has been broken into twice and the house once. 
We can't be too careful sadly.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Don't know why, but that just reminded me of the film " The Fully Monty"


Probably because I live in the city it was filmed in, just a hop, skip and a jump from Gerald's bungalow with the gnomes.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

crookesey said:


> Probably because I live in the city it was filmed in, just a hop, skip and a jump from Gerald's bungalow with the gnomes.


Wow thats cool. Have you got a sunbed also ?


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Have tried to edit post 3 but the link is missing, I meant travel coat.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

You keep the travel cot in your OH's handbag. Wow, thats really cool


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Wow thats cool. Have you got a sunbed also ?


Stop asking daft questions, of course I've got a sunbed. Anyway I'm very busy at the moment, there are six guys here trying to get out kit off, bloody heck, one of them has just decked a bailiff. 

,


----------

